# Inside corners



## FrankSmith (Feb 21, 2013)

My brother is remodeling his house doing most of his own work. Drywall is always slowing him down. I was brainstorming way to make corners go better for him. Here is the thought I had. Could the back of a sheet be cut and installed in the corner with the face in tact acting as the taped corner. Aside from stud layout is there a reasons this would fail?


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

Gonna be hell if the corners are not perfectly straight and square. 

Real thing is the paper tearing away. Very challenging to maneuver cut sheets keeping the face paper intact.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Plus even more butt seams


----------



## gbruzze1 (Dec 17, 2008)

If he has trouble with something that simple in regards to drywall, not simple in general, and he insists on doing his own work, can he use some sort of decorative wooden trim? A good drywall company is so fast, it's hard not to be able to justify hiring them. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

FrankSmith said:


> My brother is remodeling his house doing most of his own work. Drywall is always slowing him down. I was brainstorming way to make corners go better for him. Here is the thought I had. Could the back of a sheet be cut and installed in the corner with the face in tact acting as the taped corner. Aside from stud layout is there a reasons this would fail?


That's called a fold . It's a hack move . it Will blister with any movement of the structure .


----------



## FrankSmith (Feb 21, 2013)

blacktop said:


> That's called a fold . It's a hack move . it Will blister with any movement of the structure .


That's what I wondered.


----------



## carp.addict (Dec 26, 2015)

If he has trouble with taping and finishing, then he can always just caulk the corners. The butt joints needs to be pretty clean though, and should have an 1/8" gap between boards.

Advances in the science of resilient sealant have made it more acceptable in recent years, although veterin tapers will still protest. It creates a filet corner, not as crisp as a taped corner, but still much faster and easier.

I like DAP's dynaflex 230, it can be a little harder to work with, but you don't have to ever worry about cracks.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

carp.addict said:


> If he has trouble with taping and finishing, then he can always just caulk the corners. The butt joints needs to be pretty clean though, and should have an 1/8" gap between boards.
> 
> Advances in the science of resilient sealant have made it more acceptable in recent years, although veterin tapers will still protest. It creates a filet corner, not as crisp as a taped corner, but still much faster and easier.
> 
> I like DAP's dynaflex 230, it can be a little harder to work with, but you don't have to ever worry about cracks.


Did you really just suggest caulking corners and butt joints? Ever try to sand or feather caulk if it's not perfect?


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I've caulked corners and lid to wall joints. Usually in remodel work where I don't want to mess with the existing wall.


----------



## SamM (Dec 13, 2009)

VinylHanger said:


> I've caulked corners and lid to wall joints. Usually in remodel work where I don't want to mess with the existing wall.


Not a trick I've pulled yet but one I heard of on here. Pretty sure it was someone who knew their stuff too.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

SamM said:


> Not a trick I've pulled yet but one I heard of on here. Pretty sure it was someone who knew their stuff too.


I'm gonna do it today.. :thumbsup: in a 1940s beaver board closet.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

I've got a little project on my own house coming up where I'm putting in a wall, I'll caulk the wall to ceiling joint. Only way to not have to mess with the textured ceiling and paint.


----------



## CENTERLINE MV (Jan 9, 2011)

How about something like this?


----------



## carp.addict (Dec 26, 2015)

MarkJames said:


> Did you really just suggest caulking corners and butt joints? Ever try to sand or feather caulk if it's not perfect?


I personally tape my corners, unless it's a remodel like a couple people have mentioned, then you pull out the caulk. The op was asking for suggestions instead of taping. 

You definetly can't leave it looking sloppy, but with a wet rag on hand, and some practice, the corners should turn out paint worthy. I've done it in a bathroom remodel, you caulk after the prime coat and sanding. 

The real important thing is the cut on the board, if you can't make nice cuts, then I wouldn't recommend this type of corner. If you gap too big, your screwed and back to mud.


----------



## carp.addict (Dec 26, 2015)

CENTERLINE MV said:


> How about something like this?


I like that corner bead but I never trusted box mud for the fill (first) coat.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

carp.addict said:


> I personally tape my corners, unless it's a remodel like a couple people have mentioned, then you pull out the caulk. The op was asking for suggestions instead of taping.
> 
> You definetly can't leave it looking sloppy, but with a wet rag on hand, and some practice, the corners should turn out paint worthy. I've done it in a bathroom remodel, you caulk after the prime coat and sanding.
> 
> The real important thing is the cut on the board, if you can't make nice cuts, then I wouldn't recommend this type of corner. If you gap too big, your screwed and back to mud.


I've done it for some special situations, too, but for remodeling a house, it's just not a substitute to taping. We're probably on the same page.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

There Is away to fold rock ..If you can afford the machine !


----------



## kixnbux (Feb 12, 2015)

Outside corner molding works well. I'm no drywall guy so I use that in my house. Looks good in a log home like mine anyway lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

There is no simpler or easier way to do this:Typical sheetrock installation, inside corner tool,tape and spackle. 

If your brother is DIY sheetrock guy, tell him to hang sheetrock and get a taping guy... The amount of money the guy will charge him to tape his whole remodeling job, your brother will probably make it in a day doing his real job or another job in comparison to the time he will spent playing with spackle... not to mention the job will be much better.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

I've flat taped if needed and caulked hundreds of corners over 30+ yrs. Absolutely nothing wrong with it if done properly. 

This is ''mostly'' only done on intersecting walls that are tied in to existing ones.


----------

